# Audi and the Future of Motorsport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Part of Audi's Le Mans onslaught of racing materials was this discussion about the future of motorsport between motorsport boss Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich, Audi brand group design boss Wolfgang Egger and Michael Splett in strategic corporate planning for Audi AG. It's an interesting conversation and echoes a few things Ulrich Baretzky has told us last year at Petit Le Mans. Read it here.

* Full Story *


----------

